# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Koha e Ardhjes - E Diela IV

## NoName

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 4-të të Ardhjes C


Zoti gjendet në jetë e jo në ide!*


(23.12.06)

Ja përsëri në takimin tonë javor të së shtunës me Fjalën e Zotit të së dielës. Kësaj here do të lexojmë dhe meditojmë së bashku leximet biblike të liturgjisë hyjnore të dielës së 4-të të kohës së Ardhjes që paraprijnë dhe përgatit festën e Krishtlindjes, tashmë tek porta.

Të nderuar miqë e dashamirë kudo që ndodheni, vetëm edhe disa orë na ndajnë nga NATA e Shenjtë e LINDJES SE KRISHTIT, nga festa e Përqafimit të Zotit me njerëzmin, nga festa e Emanuelit - Zotit me ne! E të presësh kremtimin e ardhjes së Dikujt do të thotë të përgatitesh e kur të vijë çasti ti dalësh para me gëzim për ta pranuar e përqafuar.

Në këtë perspektivë përgatitjeje e kremtimit të Ardhjes së Zotit ndër ne, këtë të diele të 4-të dhe të fundit të kohës liturgjike të Ardhjes, na nidhmon shembulli i dy grave, protagoniste të pjesës së Ungjillit të kësaj së diele: Maria dhe Elizabeta, të dyja vegla të mira dhe inteligjente të Zotërisë së Jetës.

Dy nënat takohen secila duke bartur në vehte jetën e zënë në mënyrë të jashtëzakonshme e të papritur, jashtë logjisë biologjike e njerëzore. Dy historina të ndryshem të bashkuara nga plani i hartuar mjeshtërisht nga dora e heshtur e Provanisë Hyjnore për shëlbimin e njerëzimit e që kështu bën të takohen dy Foshnjet ende në kraharorin e nënave të veta: Jezusi në kraharorin e Marisë e Gjon Pagëzuesi në atë të Elizabetës. Ky takim është simbol e parashijim i takimit të vërtetë të Zotit me njerëzimin, që shpreh dhe kumton festa e Krishtlindjes. Kjo e kremte na paraqet edhe një herë ngjarjen, aboslutish, më të rëndësishme të historisë së botës, dmth ardhjen e Zotit mbi tokë. Në Betlehem Zoti na tregon vendin dhe kushtet e takimit me Të: nëse nuk kthehemi me zemër në shpirtin e frymën e Betlehemit, mbesim parmbarimisht në anën e Herodit e të armiqëve të Zotit. Zgjedhja e Betlehemit janë zgjedhjet e Zotit që na i propozon në grazhdin e shpellës së Betlehemit: këtu Zoti zgjedhë përvujtërinë, zgjedhë vendin e mbramë: kjo është përgjigjia ndaj mendjemadhësisë së njeriut; Zoti zgjedhë varfërinè: kjo është përgjigjia e tij ndah urisë sonë për pasurim të pakifishëm e të paskurpultë; në Betlehemi Zoti zgjedhë butësinë: kjo është përgjigjia e tij ndaj dhunës e mostolerancës sonë.

I fuqishmi i vërtetë është i durueshëm; ai që vërtetë është i fortë është i butë: durimi e butësia janë forca që e mposhtin dhunën. Këtë na garaton Zoti, këtë e pohon Krishtlindja.

----------

